# what feed my tropheus?



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,
I'm new here,
and tomrrow i go to buy tropheus to ny tank 288 liters.
and i want to buy good food.
I k'now :HBH,NLS,SERA,OSI,ocean nutrition,DANICHI ,OMEGA ONE,HIKARI,AQUEON. 
this a vey good food and the best .
Please give for me a full name of the food and if this pellets or flakes ?
I want to buy 4-8 foods or what you are say to me.
Thank you very much
Adi :thumb:


----------



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Help ?someone?please?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

They're all good foods. I would try to get the food the tropheus are already on. It will make their transition much safer.


----------



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok,
I will buy the tropheus from friend and he dont big understand .
So someone can please to write for me
the good food for tropheus a bout the companies that I wrote?
please write the full name and if this flakes or pellets buy I doesnt know what to buy.
Thanks in advance
Adi


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Adi,
Get some of the food your dealer uses first. Changing there diet quickly is generally accepted as a bad idea.
Why do you want so many makes recommended?
Many flakes and pellets are advertised as complete foods and many are Tropheus suitable.

Some guys swear NLS cichlid or other pellets are best others spirulina or veggie flake is best as a staple.

For a beginner I would favor flake as the majority food plus tank algae, as its less easy to overfeed flake I think.

I use both and many other makes over the years and I really can not say any is better than any other. 

All the best James


----------



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi James ,
Thanks for you about the help :wink: 
What the full name of the spirulina?
And the veggie flakes?and what the name of the 
Company?
A bout the N.L.S I thins a bout THERA A + ,
So what I will buy?cichlud formula or thera a+?
Again thanks in advance
Adi


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

TetraPro vegetable is another flake one.
http://www.tetra-fish.com/TetraFish.home

http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/sid/ ... %2010%20l/

but your local supplier will prob be different to mine.
I am not sure what the problem is just google/internet search the makes you list go to the manufacturers homepage. Find the one recommended for veggie fish.
(find a list of ingredients you like the sound of) and click local suppliers.

Kens fish for eg does a spirulina flake if you are in the US.
UK/European makes may not be what you want, I would use em because they are local to me and thus should be cheaper for me. There are also sites that specialise in supplying foods from various companies often with a cheap home make, that could be worth checking out.

Omega
http://www.omegasea.net/index.html

Thera A is a bit richer than NLS cichlid (higher krill lower veg I think.)

Both are used by Tropheus keepers but cichlid is recommended for Tropheus over Thera A for Tropheus by NLS I think.
Visit their website to get their advice direct.
http://nlsfishfood.com/
They also do a veggie fish flake I think.
You will also find links for many flashing up on the top of this site.
Just click the ones you are interested in when they come up.

Sorry it is hard to do searches for you from here I keep getting UK suppliers not international one or ones for your locality.

Your searches should be I think more useful for you.

All the best James


----------



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok ,
I can to searching in google but I doesnt what serch.
Ty about the help.
So I buy that food:
NLS CICHLID FORMULA 
TETRA VEGETABLES
OMEGA ONE------SUPER COLOR KELP PELLETS SINKING OR SUPER KELP PELLETS?
O.S.I -SPIRULINA
OCEAN NUTRITON FORMULA 2 MARIN PEELTES 
And you think I need to buy more?
Or this a good mix food and the tropheos be beautifuls?
Thank you very much 
Adi :thumb:


----------



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

James?
u can to say to me if that good mix food for tropheus?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes. Not sure you need that many but I would be hard pressed to say any on the list is any worse than the others. All good I think.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally like Dainichhi fx small pellet (3m) or baby pellet (1m).

IMO it is cleaner than the rest... even NLS.


----------



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok ,
My friend say to me if he can give me DANICHI VEGGY Deluxe 1m 
Or the VEGGY FX ,cuse him doesn't feed about this food,the fish don't love that.
So I can to get one for him cuse one he give to auther friend.
Or you mean to the color fx?
In the omega one,what I need will buy?what more good?
Thanks ,
Adi :wink:


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Adi,
The Omega kelp pellets are mine, and my Tropheus', favorite! :lol: I also have been feeding the NLS for years.
Good luck with your fish, and keep safe!!! :thumb: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks you so much Daniel :wink: 
But about the omega what kelp u mean?I wrote 2 what about him you give
To the fish?
Adi


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

adi, if this is your first colony of trophs i recommend starting atleast with flakes. Pellets have and hight content of all ingredients. One can find him/her self facing bloat very quick if not careful from overfeeding. Also invest in some meds like Clout, or METRO. These will be very helpful in the long run with treating different issues. by all means i wish you fish all the success with the transition but also want you to be very aware of there diet.

All of those foods are very good but take your time putting them on pellets is my only concern to you.

dont want to scare you just inform you.


----------



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok,
Ty dude.
So what I need to buy,tomrrow I go to buy the food ,please say to me fast :thumb:


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

id get osi spirulina,or hbh veggie.
alot of the other brands has way less spirulina content.
also new life spectrum is really good but i would get the lowest amount of protein that you can find,and get the 1mm size.most people i know swear by the osi spirulina flake and probably one of the safest. :thumb:


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

aharonadi said:


> Thanks you so much Daniel :wink:
> But about the omega what kelp u mean?I wrote 2 what about him you give
> To the fish?
> Adi


Adi,
It is a veggie pellet, which also comes in a flake foam. I have always found pellets less messy to use then flakes. 
Get the person you are getting your Tropheus from, to give you some of the food they are feeding to the Tropheus. Feed that to your new Tropheus first, for about a week (if possible), before feeding them any new food. I would also wait at least one or two days before feeding your new Tropheus, any food at all. Let us know how your new fish do!
Keep your head down and good luck!!! :thumb: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks you ,
So to the first days I give to the fish:
H.B.H---VEGGY FLAKES
OMEGA ONE VEGGY FLAKES???
Or buy one veggy flakes of H.B.H and buy omega one veggy pellets?
*can you give me links *of the food which I need do buy because 
Can to buy different food.
Again Thanks in advance,
Adi


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Adi,
No, the first days you don't feed them anything, then after that feed them what they were being fed, then feed them any good veggie based food.
While you are doing all this, please keep your head down!!!
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Oops sorry  
I k'now don't feed of the first day.
So I don't understand what I need to buy because have so much
Good food and I confused :roll: 
Can you please say to me what buy and we 
Finish them part ?
Thank you very much a bout the help, and the patience .
Adi :thumb:


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Adi,
All the foods suggested in this thread will work for you, and your new Tropheus. Just pick one that is easy for you to get. What I personally like and use is NLS and veggie pellets, but once again any of the foods suggested will be fine for your new fish.
Good luck!
Daniel


----------



## aharonadi (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok Daniel,
I do what ypu say :thumb: 
And I update if the fish come.
Ty a bout all help,
Adi  :wink:


----------

